# Endless impatient questions from me!



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Hi Peter

On the assumption that I have any virtues at all I can safely say that patience isn't one of them. My second IVF has just resulted in another negative and although I am having a review consultation with my clinic on 4th March I wondered if I could ask you a few questions

1. On around day 21 of every normal cycle ( and on the equivalent day of each of my 2 IUIs and 2 IVFS ie 7 days after transfer) I have reasonably severe period pain and also PMT symptoms. These last for a day and then disppear until my period starts 5-7 days later. Is it possible that some abnormal hormonal change is happening on day 21 which is not quite right and which could be preventing implantation?

2. In each of my 2 IVF cycles I have had 2 good quality embryos transferred and the problem for me therefore seems to be implantation. Presumably there are no further tests which I should be having and it is just a matter of chance each time?

3. Are there women for whom implantation cannot ever be achieved?

4. Progesterone - I noticed that in one of your earlier posts on cyclogest you mentioned that it would take a couple of days for the cyclogest to leave the system and I think I am right in thinking that cyclogest prevents a period from starting. In my last cycle I stopped taking the cyclogest on the 10th day after transfer because I knew that I had AF pains. My period arrived by lunchtime the next day. Is it possible therefore that I had too little progesterone in my system?


Thanks so much for your help on here. It is very much appreciated.

Sophie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



sophie said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> On the assumption that I have any virtues at all I can safely say that patience isn't one of them. My second IVF has just resulted in another negative and although I am having a review consultation with my clinic on 4th March I wondered if I could ask you a few questions
> 
> ...


----------

